# Vortex Questions?



## worktogthr (May 10, 2016)

Hey All,

Been seeing a lot of Vortex cooks on here and other forums and I am intrigued.   I love kettle cooking so this might be the answer to my wife's "What do you want this year for Father's Day?"  So here are a few questions.

For the indirect high heat cooking for wings and chicken, how many coals do you start?  

For indirect high heat cooking, what cooking temps do you reach?

When wings or other meats are arranged around the outside of the grill grate, can there be more than one row of them?  (Never seen that in the pics and I have a Weber 26.75 so I though that would be possible to make more at once.

Is flipping the wings or food necessary or can you just leave them be?

As you can see, I am somewhat obsessed with wings hahaha  Thanks for your help!

-Chris


----------



## mossymo (May 22, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Been seeing a lot of Vortex cooks on here and other forums and I am intrigued.   I love kettle cooking so this might be the answer to my wife's "What do you want this year for Father's Day?"  So here are a few questions.
> 
> ...



*For the indirect high heat cooking for wings and chicken, how many coals do you start?  *
            We use a full chimney load, you will want the Vortex full. There are 4 different size Vortex's so the amount of coals differs.

*For indirect high heat cooking, what cooking temps do you reach?*
            Depends on what you are cooking – for hot wings we like to run it 450° or so.  But when cooking pork chops, burgers for example usually around 350°. 
*
When wings or other meats are arranged around the outside of the grill grate, can there be more than one row of them?  (Never seen that in the pics and I have a Weber 26.75 so I though that would be possible to make more at once.*
            Yes, load It up!! 

*Is flipping the wings or food necessary or can you just leave them be?*
            It isn’t necessary to flip the wings, we have cooked them both ways and happy with both. 

I am a distributor of the Vortex's at www.owensbbq.com/vortex.html and if you happen to have a Facebook account their is a group of almost 800 Vortex owners that show and discuss Vortex cooking methods at www.facebook.com/groups/1039201796130256


----------



## worktogthr (May 22, 2016)

MossyMO said:


> *For the indirect high heat cooking for wings and chicken, how many coals do you start?  *
> We use a full chimney load, you will want the Vortex full. There are 4 different size Vortex's so the amount of coals differs.
> 
> *For indirect high heat cooking, what cooking temps do you reach?*
> ...



Thanks so much for the info!  I will definitely check out the Facebook group and starting giving my wife hints haha


----------



## pc farmer (May 22, 2016)

Sorry I missed this.    Marty has you covered.


----------

